

Brendan Kehoe (author, "Zen and the Art of the Internet") died Tuesday aged 40 - handelaar
http://rip.ie/death_notices_detail.asp?NoticeID=139926
This warrants a mention here, I think.&#60;p&#62;I'm sure I'm not the only one here who remembers this early guide to the pre-web intertubes.  His funeral was on Saturday, jammed to the rafters, and while unbearably sad was also full of very amusing stories and suitably-odd musical choices.  He and Elana (his wife) had been documenting his illness with Leukemia since he was diagnosed in March at http://zen.org/ .
======
handelaar
More information on Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brendan_Kehoe>

And his illness with leukemia was recorded at length by Brendan and his wife
Elana at <http://zen.org>

